# Como aceder aos dados das estações meteorológicas das Estradas de Portugal?



## mr. phillip (14 Mar 2010 às 16:31)

Meus caros, acho que já uma vez tive esta dúvida, e agora surgiu-me de novo... Como aceder aos dados das estações meteorológicas das Estradas de Portugal, como a da Torre, por exemplo?
É que já andei a chafurdar no estradas.pt, e os dados meteorológicos não estão lá...


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Mar 2010 às 22:54)

Retomo aqui a pergunta deixada no post anterior...


----------



## AnDré (28 Mar 2010 às 23:17)

mr. phillip disse:


> Retomo aqui a pergunta deixada no post anterior...



Eu primeiro tinha o link das estações das meteorológicas das Estradas de Portugal nos favoritos, mas entretanto, a página foi modificada, o link deixou de funcionar, e agora não faço ideia onde as encontrar.

Já andei à procura, mas não encontro.

Talvez tenham deixado de estar disponíveis.


----------



## actioman (29 Mar 2010 às 01:27)

Sim deixaram de estar de facto . O tal link que conhecia-mos, já deixou de funcionar há algum tempo.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Nov 2014 às 19:42)

Dei aqui com este tópico que me deixa triste!
Nunca mais estas estações publicaram os dados, devem guarda-los para eles para fazer uma sopa daqui a uns anos.
Mas não é só as Estradas de Portugal, é a Brisa, são as novinhas estações que estão nas novas torres de radar de controlo costeiro...
Dados nunca acessíveis...


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2014 às 19:51)

Sim, não bastava as estações do SNIRH terem desaparecido para sempre...ainda tens outras pequenas redes de estações que para acessar os dados temos que pagar, como por exemplo as que pertecem à COTHN (Centro Operativo e Tecnologico Hortofruticola Nacional).


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2014 às 19:53)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Nunca mais estas estações publicaram os dados, devem guarda-los para eles para fazer uma sopa daqui a uns anos.
> Mas não é só as Estradas de Portugal, é a Brisa, são as novinhas estações que estão nas novas torres de radar de controlo costeiro...



Com alguma sorte ainda são eles que vão fazer novas normais das regiões onde estão .


----------



## Sanxito (24 Abr 2020 às 00:27)

Boa noite.
recuperando este tópico, alguém tem alguma informação adicional sobre este assunto, ou mantém-se tudo na mesma?
Obrigado


----------

